# 2012 New Beetle, Rear Engine



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

I thought I read an article awhile back regarding VW may return the engine to the rear.
Is this true?
Anyone have update for the picture of the new model?

I'm thinking of getting back to Beetle and wanna see how the new model looks.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

That idea was abandoned a year or two ago... New (New?) (New?) Beetles will be front-engined, FWD, for the forseeable future. There _was _some consideration given to a smaller model, with rear-engine drivetrain, and the possibility of slapping a "Beetle" badge on it was floated around at Corporate VW, but better, smarter minds prevailed...


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

Boogety Boogety said:


> That idea was abandoned a year or two ago... New (New?) (New?) Beetles will be front-engined, FWD, for the forseeable future. There _was _some consideration given to a smaller model, with rear-engine drivetrain, and the possibility of slapping a "Beetle" badge on it was floated around at Corporate VW, but better, smarter minds prevailed...


i found the news. 
It was from Automobile magazine but it could be just a rumor, though i think its a great idea..
http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/0706_volkswagen_rear_engine/index.html


----------



## 09WHTGTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Seanele said:


> i found the news.
> It was from Automobile magazine but it could be just a rumor, though i think its a great idea..
> http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news/0706_volkswagen_rear_engine/index.html


 That article was from 2009 and the idea has been abandoned. They wanted to throw a 500cc engine in the rear and make the car as small as a Smart FourTwo but abandoned the idea.

Shame...


----------

